# Bí Kíp Chọn Nệm Cho Ngày Nắng Nóng



## Dungtran (2/8/19)

Nghiên cứu khoa học chỉ ra rằng, nhiệt độ môi trường từ khoảng 20 – 22ºC là nhiệt độ tốt nhất cho giấc ngủ của con người. Nhưng điều đó rõ ràng là không thể trong mùa hè nóng bức, nhất là khi phòng ngủ của bạn không có điều hòa.

Mặc dù là mùa đông hay hè thì thói quen nằm nệm gần như là không thay đổi khi cơ thể đã quá quen với sự êm ái, dễ chịu của một tấm nệm. Nhưng với những ngày hè, những ngày nắng nóng thì việc bị nóng lưng, bí bách lưng khiến cơ thể trở mình liên tục, làm bạn ngủ không ngon giấc là điều không tránh khỏi. Để tránh được những điều đó thì nên chọn nệm nào? Có cách nào để tránh ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ? hãy cùng tham khảo bài viết dưới đây nhé!

*Chọn ga giường bằng vải cotton*
Vải cotton có độ bền cao và chịu được sự giặt giũ thường xuyên. Hơn nữa,là loại vải nhanh khô, thân thiện với môi trường, khả năng thấm hút hồ hôi cực tốt, ngoài ra còn có thể hạ nhiệt và làm mát cơ thể.






​

Khi ga giường được làm bằng vải cotton, còn giúp lưu được mùi thơm, cotton có tính chất thoáng khí, giúp da có thể dễ thở khi sử dụng, đem đến sự mát mẻ, thoải mái cho người nằm, đồng thời khiến cơ thể và sản phẩm không có mùi khó chịu, khi thấm hút mồ hôi.

*Chọn nệm có độ thoáng khí cao*
Với các dòng nệm hiện nay thì đa số các nhà sản xuất đều cân nhắc đến độ thoáng khí của sản phẩm khiến bạn không có cảm giác bí bách khi nằm nhất là đối với các dòng của nệm cao su, vì thế nệm cao su cũng không phải là sự lựa chọn không tốt, trong khi lại còn mang lại cảm giác êm ái dễ chịu nhất trong tất cả các dòng nệm.






_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên Tatana_​
Tuy nhiên nếu nhắc về độ thoáng khí thì không thể không nhắc đến dòng nệm lò xo, là dòng nệm được đánh giá là nệm có độ thoáng khí hơn cả. Nệm lò xo với cấu trúc riêng biệt, có nhiều khoảng không tạo nên độ thoáng cao hơn cho người nằm trong mọi thời tiết, khí hậu, đặc biệt là những ngày nóng bức như thế này.






_Cấu trúc nệm lò xo_​
*Chọn áo nệm có khả năng thoáng khí*
Đặc điểm cần cân nhắc khi lựa chọn nệm vào mùa hè là chiếc áo nệm, được bao quanh cấu trúc nệm, mặc dù nệm có cấu trúc thoáng mát mà áo nệm không được trang bị thì tấm nệm vẫn trở nên bí bách như thường, khi không được thở bởi áo nệm bao bao phủ.

Với thiết kế độc đáo từ công nghệ thế hệ mới, vải 4D Spacer có chứa hàng ngàn lỗ thoáng khí không những giúp bề mặt nệm thông thoáng mà còn mang lại cảm giác dễ chịu cho người nằm. Do có tính thoáng khí tối đa nên nệm rất phù hợp cho những ngày hè nóng bức. Ngoài ra với công nghệ 4D Spacer của Tatana còn có khả năng kháng khuẩn giúp người nằm không bị dị ứng, ngứa ngáy khi sử dụng.






_Áo nệm 4D Spacer thoáng mát, kháng khuẩn của nệm Tatana_​
Với những bí kíp trên hi vọng sẽ giúp bạn chọn lựa được tấm nệm phù hợp, và cái nóng sẽ không làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của bạn trong những ngày hè. Nếu còn thắc mắc hay phân vân hãy cứ đến những nơi phân phối chính thức của Tatana gồm 22 hệ thống của thegioinem.com và các đại lý phân phối toàn quốc xem tại đây, để được tư vấn chất lượng, cùng trải nghiệm sản phẩm trực tiếp nhé!

*TATANA*​


----------

